# 7/12 ft fisher sharks--buncha pics



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Headed down there w/ my friend brian this afternoon and met up with ryan (firespyder). I had some leftover king mack and dolphin from offshore yesterday for bait. Grass and current was sorta bad but still fishable. I paddled the first bait out, 30 min or so later had a pickup but he bit through my 300 lb mono. A while later i get a good run, set into him and get some good aerials. Finally we get him on the beach, thanks for being the leader man ryan.



















blacktip? spinner? yall tell me.


















I get take some baits back out there and the TLD goes off again. Brian did pretty good fightin it for his first big fish like that.



















came pretty darn close to biting the leader off..









Ended up 2 for 3 on the day, fun stuff.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Great job guys.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

first one looks like a sandbar, second one look like a dusky. If so, notice the different placement of the front of the dorsal fin to where it intersects the pectoral fins.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

They're both Blacktips. First one is obvious, second one you have to look a little harder. The anal fin (first pic) would be black tipped if it was a spinner. Great job guys, wish I coulda been there.

& Ryan, if you'd use the right hooks she wouldn't have gotten the hook deep like that!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

When I first read the post, I thought it said "7 1/2 Foot Fischer Shark" and then I saw the pics and was ready to call BS - that's no 7.5 ft shark.  
Nice sharks.

Did you notice the little girls face in the 3rd pic? I don't think she's going to want to go swimming in the ocean.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

hey clyde, believe it or not i had the 20/0 circle on when it got bit off. caught the other two on the gamagatzu J hooks i've been using since it was my last big circle . go figure, huh?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*YEa, nice job...*

Glad to meet you guys, ryan. Its nice to put a face with a name. Im glad to see someone else these sharks...I thought I was sounding like a broken record.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Broken off*



uncdub13 said:


> hey clyde, believe it or not i had the 20/0 circle on when it got bit off. caught the other two on the gamagatzu J hooks i've been using since it was my last big circle . go figure, huh?


I could here the rod singing form where I was on the first one that bit off.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Guys. Nice job. Great report.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great pics and report..


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Is there a link to the pics. I could not see it


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Sharks*

What do you do with those things? Cut the line and watch them swim away or can you eat this type of shark?

We are going down on the 28-30 to try our hand at catching them. 

Mullet


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*nice job guys*

that last pic is pretty cool, nothing like the business end of a critter. Nice to see them mono held up, pretty close though. Nice job.

Jeff


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

clintster, the pics are uploaded on photobucket.com, not too sure why they arent working for you.

ive always heard blacktips are good eatin but have released them all so far. a little too much meat for me and really not all that sure how to prepare them correctly. usually get the hook out and send them back out after some swimmers . they're too cool of a fish to kill.

oh by the way, that's not a gaff shot on the 2nd shark. dont know where that battle scar came from.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*seeing pics*

I sent the links to some friends and they cant see the pics either..hhmm.. go figure


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pics in general ...*

It's a funny thing ...some pics I can see at work and others don't show up at all ( I couldn't see these).
At my home PC, I can see all pics all of the time.

Anybody know what could cause that?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

maybe some sort of firewall?


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

thanks for the pics and report


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ryan*

Looks like with the wind and weather, we'll be blown out for a few more days....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah i gotta work evenings the next few days anyways. i think i'm gonna hit it up tuesday or wednesday if i can get my hands on some good bait.

oh yeah, photobucket.com is apparently blocked by a lot of filters out there. i tried to view the photos on this site to show some guys at work tonight..wouldnt show up. went to photobucket.com and the entire site was blocked.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*ley me know,*

Let me know which day you go. Im off mOnday, and wednesday. I got a few avenues on some good bait that you could use.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

hey spyder caught my first shark last sunday evening in front of the riggins' condo will post pics as soon as i can figure out how ....... looked about the size of the first pic here


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The riggings*

That a place I frequently Spearfish. Ive seen some big sharks around those rocks, even had my fish taken a few times there by some big ones...Locally, that are all the way to the south at the end of the second cove is known for the sharks....


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

*pics of my shark on 7/9*

here's the pic of my shark caught in front of the riggings'on 7/9 it was my first ever.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*nice*

Right on....


----------

